# New Tegu!



## Jordansmith8301 (Sep 16, 2013)

My new yearling male is coming from Johnny tomorrow! I'm so excited I can barely sleep! Johnny called this morning and said he was shipping him off!


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 17, 2013)

I received my B&W from him last year. Johnny is great and so is the tegu he sent me.


----------



## Jordansmith8301 (Sep 17, 2013)

Got my boy! He is amazing!!!


----------



## SamBobCat (May 3, 2014)

Does he have a website?


----------



## TeguBuzz (May 3, 2014)

SamBobCat said:


> Does he have a website?


www.teguterra.com


----------



## Josh (May 5, 2014)

@SamBobCat Are you going to be purchasing a tegu soon?


----------



## SamBobCat (May 5, 2014)

Yes hopefully in about two months @Josh


----------

